# apple ibook e layout it

## iago

Ciao a tutti.

Qualcuno sa come settare il layout di tastiera italiano in un portatile apple?

Qualunque layout io metta il simbolo @ e # sono sempre e comunque NON riproducibili. meno male che c'e' la tastiera americana e la mappa dei caratteri di gnome. preferirei un'altra soluzione, pero'.

(naturalmente lo stesso problema si verifica sia sotto X sia in console)

iago

----------

## cerri

Dai un'occhiata al file /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/rules/xfree86.lst e guarda se c'e' qualcosa che ti puo' essere utile.

----------

## iago

sembra una soluzione solo per X.. beh, meglio di niente.

mi sa che dovro` sistemare la mappa dei tasti a manina.

ciao.  :Confused: 

----------

